# Insanity's New Tau (Constructive Criticism Welcome)



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations to me for my 1000th post! :drinks:

As part of my celebration of being part of the best Fantasy and 40K forum around, I am starting this project log, mainly as a method of motivation :grin:

I will be creating my own Sept, with it's own background and characters etc. etc. but that means I have to strip down my entire army russianroulette to give them there new Green paint Scheme.

But before I continue this, you may have read my thread awhile ago about what I should do for my 1000th post. and this was the most suggested idea.



Magpie_Oz said:


> Well I wore my undies on my head for an entire day. I think it only fair and fitting if you follow suit.


Thanks a lot Mags.......
so here you go! Enjoy it!












Alright, now onto the actual 1st part of the Project log, this 1st part will just be assembling until I can get the paints I need, but I promise I will start painting up some Firewarriors very soon.

My New Razorshark Strike Fighter! (and snacks)


















I like the nifty little pop-up rockets.









The Flyer drones (I did realise that the Fighter uses different drones to the Bomber ones, which is a shame, because I like these ones) (I am also aware of the mould lining, I was in a rush to get this up, I will clean them up.)
















Underside of the ship.









Completed Assembly.























Undercoating.
















Thank you for taking the time to look at my Project Log, I'll do my best to keep it updated k:

COMING UP NEXT: Test paint Schemes for my Firewarriors.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Alright, so I'm messing around with colour schemes, just using Bolter and Chainsaws Firewarrior painter.

This is what I have at the moment, but I need to pick a secondary colour. (oh and I will not be using straight white for the soft cloth parts, I'll use a beige colour)









I'm thinking red or purple?

EDIT:

Alright, here are the Red and Purple variations. Even though the red could make them look like Christmas or Watermelon Tau, I still think it looks better.
Opinions? any other suggestions are welcome


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The white definately looks the best, the red and purple clash too much.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking back on it, I'm actually quite partial to the white as well.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm fond of the white and green  But the water melon has appeal. If you have spare FWs paint up a few test models and see which you prefee


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i like the plane without the "guide strip" thingies, couldn't tell if it looked ok with them from the box.

i also vote white...or a light grey.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I will be doing some test FW, I just have to strip the old ones down 1st. Which I should be able to do in the morning. Looks like white is the most popular still.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Ye gods we buy the same brand of underwear !


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Ye gods we buy the same brand of underwear !


As long as you two aren't SHARING undies it's all good... :grin:

...And I'd go with the white, as well.

Just a side thought- What are you going to be doing for the bases?


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Ye gods we buy the same brand of underwear !


Yes, this is just a coincidence......:crazy:



Deneris said:


> Just a side thought- What are you going to be doing for the bases?


I've never really done anything with basing, I usually just left them on the plain black base, but I am going to change that. Since I want the Sept to be from a jungle world, I'm thinking, dark grass, some roots, dense undergrowth kind of stuff. Any suggestions on how I could achieve this are most welcome.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Insanity said:


> I've never really done anything with basing, I usually just left them on the plain black base, but I am going to change that. Since I want the Sept to be from a jungle world, I'm thinking, dark grass, some roots, dense undergrowth kind of stuff. Any suggestions on how I could achieve this are most welcome.


As they're coming from a jungle planet, perhaps the white areas on the armor could be a dark brown, instead? That way, they wouldn't stick out as much under jungle conditions...

As for "jungle" bases, how about...









or...









Both are from eBay. I like option two, as they also have larger bases avaiable for battlesuit bases, as well as even flying bases available...


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I do agree with the dark brown making more sense for jungle conditions. And it does look good for the soft cloth areas, but I still need a colour for the sept markings and shoulder pads.

So now I'm thinking something along these lines?





















I think the purple actually sits rather well with the brown.

And as for the bases, the 1st one is the kind of style I want, but I can't help but think they look a little too fake, if you get what I mean?


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm too indecisive......


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd go Zandri Dust for the clothing and Castellan Green for the armour and use a different colour for each squad on the sept marks etc.

This scheme is the best I have seen http://www.coolminiornot.com/234964?browseid=4985457


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Zandri dust seems like it would get very well for what I need. Thank you Mags.

And I don't think different sept colours would work, seeing as though the sept markings are unique from sept to sept.

and that model is quite amazing.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Do all the colour combos, but you're missing a green one with blue detailing and maybe a large rat that teaches martial arts and mentors them into warriors


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Haha, wow I didn't actually notice that.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I think the light brown looks a lot better than dark brown.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree, light brown or beige fatigues look better. I actually quite like the idea of white for the shoulder pad, along with that--any chance we could see a mock-up?

Come to think of it, you could also try dark brown for the shoulder pad/accessories (with the lighter beige-ish fatigues I think that could look nice).

Mags: that color scheme you linked to is A) awesome and B) looks just like the color scheme I threw together for (most of) my Mass Effect 3 multiplayer characters.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I will be doing some mock ups, hopefully starting today. Depends if my FLGS gets the paints I need.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I know it is often silly to bring this up (and am aware that my space elves are bright red), but I think it would look better without too large a coloured icon - you wouldn't cam up only to put a huge coloured shoulder pad on.

I think the reason that the scheme magpie showed is so effective is that it has some realism - you would put dpm on your suits, maybe go with the greens and browns for the FW but introduce bright colours into anything that is supposedly "stealth" as these would be less problematic coloured.

Only my two cents, and not that relevant for laser toting fishmen.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

The large section of colour on the shoulder pad is usually only used for Shas'Ui's.

and I just finished stripping the firewarriors. But turns out the glue I used was pretty cheap and nearly every section came apart. So instead of stripping down 12 Firewarriors, it turned into stripping roughly 100 different parts..... Hopefully I will get them assembled and undercoated by the end of tomorrow


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Insanity said:


> and I just finished stripping the firewarriors. But turns out the glue I used was pretty cheap and nearly every section came apart. So instead of stripping down 12 Firewarriors, it turned into stripping roughly 100 different parts..... Hopefully I will get them assembled and undercoated by the end of tomorrow


That sounds like they were glued with Superglue.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

I think green armour, beige cloth, white shoulder pads amd a splash of gold somewhere? Think that would look really smart. I know theyre jungle based but i dont think thats reason to make ykur army too dark, tau can be any colour wherever they are! They aint no Guardsmen!


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> That sounds like they were glued with Superglue.


Most likely, i think it was all I had on hand at the time. Will be using plastic glue this time around.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I was playing around with the B&C FW painter, and came up with...










...I see it looking decent under a jungle canopy...


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

That looks pretty bad ass. I will definitely do a mock up of that!


----------

